# Vintage Tudor watch 1956



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi All

Firstly full disclosure I am a total newbie to the forum so please go easy!

I am a watch lover and have a modest collection ranging from my great granfathers full hunter silver pocket watch to a few divers.

I have recently inherited a 9ct gold cased Tudor dating from the mid 1950s. Its got an enscription on the back of the case dated 1956. I like the watch but the case is 30.5mm and the lug width is 16mm so its a little small for my wrist size and I am thinking of selling it on and investing in a watch that I can see myself wearing. It comes on the original 'Fixoflex' bracelet that is stamped made in Germany with a patent no. and 'rolled gold'. I've been wearing it for a couple of days and it runs like a dream and keeps great time.

My question is how much is this thing worth? I have had an estimate of £600-£800?! Does this seem right to you guys?

Apologies if this is in the wrong section as I said I'm a forum newb! As soon as I work it out I will post a few pics of the little Tudor.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the Forum, it`s a great place for watch nuts to hang out :thumbsup:

As to your watch , I`m sorry but we don`t do valuations , may I suggest that you check out closing prices of similar watches to yours on Ebay.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As Mach states we don't do valuations here but I would suggest 6-800 estimate for a small diameter case is optimistic, also the fixoflex bracelet will be an aftermarket fitment and not original I'm afraid


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the comments. I thought the valuation was a little on the high side and would be happy with £350 - £400 for it. I must say though it's growing on me and the 50s fixoflex has a certain retro style and is very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Fixoflex bracelets do tend to wear into gold lugs being sprung loaded and steel so would suggest a nice quality brown leather strap might be a better choice


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks Andy for the advice. I would like to open the case back and have a look at the movement but am afraid of inflicting damage! There is a line along the case and I inserted a fine plastic knife to pry open when I started to seperate the back from the case the movement and dial seemed to want to come with the case back and not stay with the crystal as I expected. I was worried I might damage the crown stem so I pushed the back into place and left it.

Any advice on how to correctly separate the case back would be greatly appreciated. I apologise for my rubbish description as I said I am new to vintage watches and concerned about inflicting damage through my lack of knowledge.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Fairly rubbish photo taken with my phone, it doesn't do the wee Tudor justice. I'll try and take a few macro photos later this evening / tomorrow. Its a lovely watch and is keeping time very well. All looks original to me (except the bracelet as pointed out by Tourbillon).

As I stated previously I would like a look at the movement but am afraid of inflicting damage, any help offered is greatly appreciated.


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

I managed to take a few half decent photos of my little watch. Any feedback on it would be greatly appreciated, I have been told the inscription of the case back seriously depreciates the value so I am not sure what I am going to do with it now.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Lots of people like a well done inscription, but it is the case size that hurts the value here. Otherwise it is a nice watch.

Many ladies watches are now 36mm+

The bracelet may have been fitted at the time the watch was bought. The case is likely to be made by Dennison and Tudor will have imported the movement to the UK, thus avoiding the heavy tax on imported gold watches, and had it assembled here. These straps do eat into the lugs so should be binned as soon as possible - you also probably have 62 years of DNA and sweat in that bracelet too


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the comment scottswatches. It is very small but big Hollywood stars like Clark Gable used to rock small watches back in the day. I know what you mean though and I don't think I would have the balls to wear anything that small but my wrists are chunky!


----------



## conmcn (Feb 1, 2018)

I teased the back off and it is indeed a Dennison for Rolex case. The movement states Tudor Swiss made 15 jewels.

There are various serial numbers etc on the case back and all looks original and legit.

I just need someone with small wrists who loves 50s style lol!


----------

